# Hello from Iowa



## jcats322 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been coming to this site since last summer when I decided I wanted to try some smoking.  I have already learned a lot and gained some valuable information. I recently was in our local Walmart and was looking at their smokers when my eyes fell upon two GOSMs fully assembled and on clearance for $99. Needless to say I scooped one up real fast. Today I am doing my initial run with a 5.5 lb butt and things are going pretty good so far after a couple of initial flare ups. I just wanted to introduce myself and say Thanks for all the info, I am pretty sure I am already hooked and I haven't even tasted the pulled pork yet!     Johnny


----------



## grothe (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Johnny, glad ta hear ya made the plunge!
Lookin forward to some Q-view!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad you decided to join SMF.  Welcome to the addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Don't forget the qview!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Mar 10, 2009)

welcome great folks here


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome jcats.
Hope you have better luck with your first butt than I did.  Bad ventilation, too much smoke.  Looked good but had that terrible burning bitter creosote taste to it but I learned my lesson.
Heres to wishing you a good day, and a good smoke.


----------



## jcats322 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been trying to be a careful as I can about too much smoke, only time and taste will tell if I was successful.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome JCats,

Glad to have you on board!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## rickw (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome from IL. good luck on your first smoke.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 10, 2009)

another welcome from your neighboring state of Illinois
and fellow GOSM  owner


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, I  thought we all agreed, no more folks from Iowa. Ha ha ha. Just kidding neighbor, a little friendly rivalry. Welcome to the site. This place is great. Learn what ya can fast because Spring is coming quick and that means smoking time. By the way, where abouts in Iowa? Im just North of Cresco, slightly West of Decorah. Glad to have ya onboard.


----------



## jcats322 (Mar 10, 2009)

Grew up on a farm outside of Blairsburg, now live in Des Moines(Urbandale).


----------



## jdt (Mar 10, 2009)

in that case welcome from the southside


----------



## c2s (Mar 10, 2009)

Could you 2 send the rain more south east then east. I've got enough thank you. :)


----------



## roscoe dog (Mar 10, 2009)

We were Neighbors. I grew up in Webster City.
Welcome.


----------



## seenred (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Johnny!  You'll be glad you joined.  Congrats on your new rig, I think you'll really like the GOSM.  I have one myself.  Good luck with your first smoke, but beware:  It's addictive!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA.....glad you joined us


----------



## carpetride (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations on your find, that 99 bucks is going to provide some great meals!

Welcome to SMF


----------



## daboys (Mar 10, 2009)

Carefull now. Welcome jcats. Glad you finally joined us. I've got a gosm too. Used it all winter. Works great.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad ya joined the group, Johnnie. Hope to see some pics of your future smokes!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Johnny, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome. We need pictures.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome from the north,
Glad ya found us!!


----------



## cman95 (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Johmmy, welcome to the SMF. looks like you're in for some fun.


----------

